# Need help dating these Irwin Screw Drivers..



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

These just arrived in my shop..














































The single phillips of the set has a patent info on it and what appears to be a license number



















I am having some trouble finding any information on the web about these. I am mainly just trying to date them. The closest I got was a 1951 catalog that lists "Nu-Series" screwdrivers but the handles are much more modern and maroon or green plastic or black wood so these have to predate those or did this handle show up later? All I know is these are brand freakin' new and say "U.S. of A" on them love it!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

To date them sounds kind of creepy but I think if it were me I would ask them if they wanted to go out for a drnk or dinner or something.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

They are playing hard to get. I am thinking of simply tossing them in my trunk for now..


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

NICE, I'd keep them in the box. I have seen these before but don't have any myself.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

These look like some Grace screwdrivers. They do 'private label' stuff also. Don't know how long they've been doing that though. I've used them and love them.

http://www.graceusatools.com/custom-order.php


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Eric, sorry I cannot help date them, but I've also seen the painted ones, and you have a great set now! They look nicely cared for as well!

NOS rocks! 

Just signing on to watch your replies in case the right person seea the photos, and knows the answer…I'd like to know the date, too! Call me weird, but I like knowing the date of manufacter of my vintage tools! We need more type and date studies for brand names other than Stanley, IMO.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I bought a set of those new, back around '74 I think, I still have them.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I like your sense of humor *Dallas* because I would have replied the same way!

As far as dating these, "Irwin": http://www.irwin.com/ is still in business and they may be able to answer your question!


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I second old novice give Irwin a call or email they are very helpful with questions.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

That is a beautiful screwdriver set. Take care of them.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I had some of these my dad gave me over time after he got better ones, I barely remember them from the early eighties, so I'm guessing mid seventies vintage.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

My first thought on reading the title was similar to Dallas's response, though a little more crass. I'd think the best pick up line would be "Hey there good lookin'. Wanna go screw?"

It's a nice set and I'm tempted to purchase the last one from the ebay seller.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Funny guys! I'm not quite sure how I could have titled this question differently but got a few chuckles out of it.

It is looking more and more like mid '70's is the answer. That makes then nearly as old as me and have aged much better it would appear lol.


----------

